# Apparently I'm going to catch ammonia...



## Alex (3/12/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2o5l0r/apparently_im_going_to_catch_ammonia/ 

From the link:
submitted an hour ago by pervyninja

I've gotten started vaping and I'm loving it. (I'll love it more when my istick gets here.) I run a sales route for Red Bull so I see a lot of windshield time and meet a lot of people. I pulled up to a store yesterday and the owner was outside smoking a cigarette. I take a draw of my vape and get out of the truck when I hear "I see you're using one of those vapey things. Better watch out for ammonia." I'm thoroughly confused and asked what she was talking about. She says "All that moisture in your lungs is going to make you catch ammonia. You're safer with regular cigarettes." So this is just a PSA, watch out for ammonia...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## whatalotigot (3/12/14)

LOLOLOL,

Iv Heard this one alot.

Every Morning you shower and inhales 10x more water vapor then with a vape... And from a doctors point of view inhaling water vapor is actually good for your lungs.

He is only saying these things to make himself feel better about killing himself with that death stick he calls a ciggie. Dont worry about the people who thumb suck these "facts" They truely know nothing!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RATZ (3/12/14)

Just today I got told that those things are like 10 000 times more dangerous than cigarettes.

We need clear (sane) regulation to back up the evidence and do away with all these misconceptions.


sent using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (3/12/14)

RATZ said:


> Just today I got told that those things are like 10 000 times more dangerous than cigarettes.
> 
> We need clear (sane) regulation to back up the evidence and do away with all these misconceptions.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## crack2483 (3/12/14)

I get told every single day by colleagues or customers that it's worse or why don't I just go back to cigarettes......tired of trying preach now.

Screw em. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (3/12/14)

Lol. Yeah funny part is most of the people telling me about ammonia is the hooka smoker. That stuff is so much worse because of the chemicals burning in the coals used. 

I've reached a point now where I just don't worry of what people have to say.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/12/14)

Catching ammonia is one thing, it's bronchasaurus you need to watch out for!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## free3dom (3/12/14)

My lungs could probably do with some *ammonia* to clean them out good after all the smoking

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (4/12/14)

Hahaha


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/12/14)



Reactions: Agree 3


----------

